# Termite Rodding Equipment



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

I would expect the exterminator's license to cover that...


No offense to you iblackford. I am just questioning the certifying system and the service that we get from "licensed professionals"

Maybe in the States is different.


----------



## iblackford (Jun 29, 2014)

Unfortunately not, the training material does speak to the different types of sprayers available, but in a very general manner. Actually, the training material is written such that it provides some guidance for the reader to build their own equipment. I was looking for something readily available, if possible. 

If nothing is readily available for my application (I don't need 500gal tanks, truck mounted sprayers, etc). Then I may consider building my own. After looking at a local farm supply store and online I think I could make one out of the following parts:

-105L Polyethylene tank (readily available, recommended for pesticide sprayers according to manufacturer)
-Hypro Roller pump (Many models available, I was considering the 6500-C)
-Gas or Electric motor (I have a 5hp Honda from an older pressure washer)
-Strainer
-Pressure Regulator/Relief Valve
-Rubber EPDM hose
-various plumping fittings

I realize the importance of having reliable, suitable equipment, but I believe I can build a reliable and safe rig given the above components. What I'm not sure about is the pump selection..is the pump I have chosen too much? not enough?


----------

